# Snowcatters How Goes It Report



## Doc

Hey all,
You guys are a huge part of my support group here on FF and I know some of you rarely venture out to other parts of FF so I'm posting this here also.   

I wanted to touch base and give a '*How Goes It*' report with hopes that you will all pile on the site supporters bandwagon to make 2020 a banner year for ForumsForums.  

2019 has been a year of change for the forums.   We continue to attract high quality posters willing to share their knowledge on the many topics covered on ForumsForums.   All this in spite of major email delivery issues and server compatibility issues that caused a number of extended outages.   By extended I mean a few hours at most, but when in the middle of a long post and the server stops responding the frustration level peaks very quickly.   Still our main core of members continue to post and we have drawn in some new blood to mix things up a bit.   I applaud you all for making FF a fun place to check in daily and to share good and bad aspects of our daily lives.

It has been the most expensive year yet but we are now sitting in a good spot and hopefully positioned for years to come.  I attempted to moved to a new server last July.  I spent a couple weeks setting up and moving all our data to the new home only to find a major conflict with our VB software and the versions of PHP offered on that host.   Very frustrating.   So back to our old server while I made a new plan for the next upgrade attempt.   I made the 2nd upgrade attempt a month ago  and I'm happy to report all has been successful.    We are on a new server with more memory, faster processors and to top it off, email delivery is now working for 99% of our members.   Ahhh a good feeling.  Email has been a thorn in my behind for way to long.  I am so happy to be over that hump.   

So, overall we are doing very well and, with your help, we are positioned to continue to thrive in 2020.

Once again, I have my hat is in hand as I hope you can see fit to send some dollars FF way.  

This is my annual request for donations.  Once a year I will pester you for funds, and the rest of the year you can enjoy the antics of all our quality FF members without me bugging ya.  

If this is not a good time for you but you feel you could donate in March or April (or any month) please pledge to donate in whatever month you choose.  Any month of 2020.   That way I can count on the funds down the road and it helps me plan expenses for the upcoming calendar year.

Please consider parting with a little cash in support of the forums.  

To pledge you can post in this thread, or PM me.

*Site Supporters groups are as follows:*

GOLD Site Supporter $100 a year. (8.34 per month or .28 cents a day.) 

Super Site Supporter $50 a year. (4.17 per month or .14 cents a day.) 

Site Supporter: $20 a year ( 1.67 per month or .05 cents a day) 

To make a donation go to:  https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=D6N5HGVAPKLSJ
or
http://www.forumsforums.com/D1.html
and click on make a donation (ForumsForums is a *DotHQ.com company*)
_Please be sure to include your member name here to get proper credit for your donation_.

*If you prefer to send a check, PM me or email me for my address (Easy way to PM me, click on my user name above this post, and select PM doc, to email me use the Contact Us button at the bottom of each forum page.)*

Note, you can use your visa or mastercard to paypal a donation even if you do not have a paypal account.

Like last year, if you become a site supporter here, and you frequent one of my other forums, you will get site supporter status there also.  

THANKS in advance for your support.


----------



## DAVENET

Funding from NH sent.  Better than any periodical out there!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

so what makes the forums successful?

the answer is, takes many many many people and more importantly, having more than a few people doing most of the posting, less lookers and more posters will keep it alive and well.

with the vastly improved server and Doc's continued committed to being the care taker, posting is a great way to support him, yup along with a few dollars

great service and excellent value to all


----------



## olympicorange

…..  my hat's off to DOC, for his hard work.... and providing us with a place to converge....   I would be ''joanesing'' otherwise.  nicely said P/P...   I concur.  I often wonder why there are not more members posting, you'all must get board reading the ''regulars'' , but perhaps not...??   I speak with lots of people that gladly call themselves...''stalkers'',  and others that just don't want to be ridiculed , for their comments...  my grandad always said..'' the worst question is the one that is never asked''....  so come on people , join in.... thx … and i'll be mailing my support... thx doc


----------



## GMoose

Done.

Thanks for all you do Doc, what I have learned from this forum and the entertainment I have gotten from it are incredible.  Thanks again!!!!


----------



## Doc

THANKS to all who have already responded to my request for donations.   
*YOU ALL ARE AWESOME!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Doc

Thanks to all who have already chipped in to help with expenses.  I sure appreciate your support.   
I have it set up where you should automatically get the site supporter, super site supporter or Gold Site supporter emblems when you donate.  This also allows you more PM's and gets you access to the Site Supporters forum.   If your Site Supporter tag did not take please PM me and I will manually fix it for you.   

THANKS again!!!!!  :


----------



## redsqwrl

do you venmo?


----------



## Doc

redsqwrl said:


> do you venmo?




I guess not.  I believe it is another part of Paypal but I have no clue how it works.   I have a Paypal account.  I do not have a venmo account.


----------



## redsqwrl

venmo is paypal for your phone. it fast and free, all the cool kids are doing it

I will find my paypal password and go that route


----------



## Doc

redsqwrl said:


> venmo is paypal for your phone. it fast and free, all the cool kids are doing it
> 
> I will find my paypal password and go that route


Yeah, I'm so far past the cool kid stage I do good to spell it.  
I would 'think' it would interface with paypal but that's just me.  Maybe the cool kids want to stay off paypal ..heck if I know.   
You do not need your paypal account to donate ...but then you have to enter all your personal data again ...or most of it so an account does make it easier.   Sorry no venmo interface.


----------



## Track Addict

Thanks Doc! Orange is Gold!


----------



## Logger1965

Ok done. $$ on the way through paypal, Thanks for keeping us all up and running.


----------



## wakeupcall

Sent in my donation for Gold, Thanks again Doc for keeping the forums alive .


----------



## sledhead Ed

thanks doc done


----------



## zspryte

Doc - I really appreciate the site and what you do for it.


----------

